
Study casts doubts on the concept of 'active' procrastination - EndXA
https://solvingprocrastination.com/study-active-procrastination-purposeful-delay/
======
hindsightbias
I prefer the term incubation.

But a study of students may not directly relate to the general population.
Coursework is very specific and intended to be rigorous to finish within a
semester.

I cant count the number of non-school projects that have pivoted where I’ve
benefited from incubating or wished I’d incubated more - frustrating to throw
away work.

It’s why incubating is better. Solve the easy, generic problems first on a
schedule and leave the hard parts for last. Tends to help clarity and focus.

